# Dessicant



## jomchimpo (May 11, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has used dessicant before to dry their bud, I'm not sure if it would dry too fast, or leave some bad chemicals or anything.


----------



## jomchimpo (May 12, 2008)

just in case its unclear, one of the more common desiccants is calcium oxide, and what they pretty much do is just pull moisture out of the air


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (May 12, 2008)

I use dessicants all the time. I always save the little pouches that come with electronics, purses, pills, etc and use them to dry my weed.  Never noticed any weird smell or taste.

**I should point out that I only use these for quick dry. For example, if I'm getting desperate and don't want to wait for things to dry the conventional way, I'll put a few popcorn buds in a brown bag with some dessicant packets and lay it on top of the tv for a few hours. Works great.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 12, 2008)

read through the growthread on my "grow guides" link. hick and others have some killer how to threads on curing. i wouldnt try to speed up the process of curing more than is necessary.

if you hangdry till the bud is almost all crispy on the outside but still moist on the inside then you brown paper bag them.....not staching buds laying them barely touching with one layer until the stems almost snap near the bottom of the bud or snap in two. (the longer the stem the faster the stem will snap after drying. usually fat stems close to the bud will be bendy but the length of it over an inch will snap under pressure easily) <- thats how you know your ready to jar (or sweat) do this burping 2 times a day for 30 min to an hr a piece.

do this for several weeks and your smoke will be the best around in a long time


----------



## jomchimpo (May 13, 2008)

Alright cool i was just wondering if there were any negative health effects, besides maybe not having the best possible smoke


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

There are no ill effects to you by using the dessicants. The bud will be better if dried and cured properly though. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------

